
Mark Zuckerberg: A blueprint for content governance and enforcement - kposehn
https://m.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/a-blueprint-for-content-governance-and-enforcement/10156443129621634/
======
cjbenedikt
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/14/technology/facebook-
data-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/14/technology/facebook-data-russia-
election-racism.html)

